# spotlights!



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

hey everyone quick question...i was just wantin yalls opinion on the best spotlight to hunt varmits with? im looking to buy one real soon and wanna get something quality that im going to enjoy using and thatll work great and last. thanks


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

First off Make sure you can use lights for hunting, and what kid of light are you talking about? handheld... etc.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have one that mounts on your scope I will sell. Otherwise it's hard to beat a Brinkman, but if you go rechargeable, stay small. The big ones drain the battery really quick


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

i suggest checking out lightforce.com they make exelent scope mountable and handheld hunting lights


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

im thinking ill want a scope mounted one. seems like itd make things a lot easier when it comes down to shooting the dog. ive been on lightforces sight and they do look pretty nice. what do you have kelly i might be interested? you can pm me


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I have a lightforce and it does drain the batter pretty quick. But it works well when you need it.

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

pm sent

I don't recommend a scope mounted light for scanning your hunting area. It will work good once you pick out the eyes. scanning with a scope mounted light means your swinging a loaded firearm around in the dark, NOT SAFE

I also have a head mounted red light that I use for scanning.

I only hunt nights with moonlight and snow, so I don't need this equipment anymore.


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

Another vote for the lightforce here, if you've got any kind of distance between you and the target.

For under 100 yards, however, I bought an OLIGHT which mounts to the picatinny rail of my AR and works very well. 230 lumens running on two lithium batteries. I was skeptical at first but it actually works quite well. Surefire makes colored flip caps for flashlights too, and they work well. There is one for sale in my classified ad on this site, in fact, if anyone's looking. The Surefire version of my light is a few hundred dollars, and I bought the OLIGHT for under $100, including two sets of rechargeable batteries, a tape on/off switch and the picatinny rail mount. Its been working flawlessly for over a year.

Like another poster said above, do not scan with your scope mounted light. Not safe, and not as effective as a hand held. You need both.


----------

